
GBoards – A Trello Like Angular Application - StereoPT
https://github.com/StereoPT/gBoards
======
NAHWheatCracker
Are there any features of GBoards that would make me want to use it over Wekan
([https://github.com/wekan/wekan](https://github.com/wekan/wekan)), which is
more of a direct Trello clone?

